# 2nd Wa, 1st Etch



## andre s (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey all,
Recently got my first nakiri. It's a Masakage Yuki, white #2, clad. Since the stock handle wasn't the best and i hadn't run my power tools in a few months, i decided to finally scratch an itch i had . My first re-handle was a Wa (almost a year ago!) and since then i had only done westerns. i was also eager to try an etch for the first time. I found a detailed "how-to" from Dave that was, of course, quite useful...ferric chloride and vinegar.
The handle is african blackwood with maple ferrule. Copper spacer. 
i tried a mortised handle this time which was a bit trickier than the doweled technique on the first. i didn't get the tenon perfectly shaped for the mortise as you may be able to see below.
In any event...always fun!
all criticism is welcome!
thanks again
-Andre

before






after


----------



## MowgFace (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks great to me! Handle looks slick, and the Etch looks sweet! Great contrast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks good Andre. You can always get some dye(specially formulated) for your epoxy to match the color of the wood on the ferrule. 
Nice etch BTW


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 13, 2014)

Nicely done. I couldn't spot any imperfections from these photos. Just a nicely done handle with right size and right shape


----------



## andre s (Mar 13, 2014)

hey thanks for comments all!
knerd
I'm currently using an epoxy that's grey (JB Weld). I'm guessing that a dye could only make it darker (which would have worked nicely for this knife...). would you suggest a light epoxy (or maybe clear) for the dye? How would i go about getting a specially formulated dye?
thanks again


----------

